# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Bellied Toads: Fish?

## firebellied zach

I was wondering what kind of fish I can put in my fbt terrarium. I know guppies are good fish to have with fbts, but are their any other options. I would like to get fish that are at a good price and look kinda cool. I've also used basic feeder fish like rosy reds, but they die off fast. 

Thanks in advance for any input.

----------


## firebellied zach

I have scene neon tetras in fbt setups on youtube and I was wondering of they would make a good fish?

----------


## Hollow

I haven't had any problems with any fish in my FBT tank.  I also have had great success with crabs (fiddler & red thai crabs).   Granted those are smaller crabs, I wouldn't recommend big ones.  I had one red thai crab that actually would go and hang out with the frogs.  He wouldn't interact with them, but they would peacefully co-exist.

----------


## ApxWingman

correct me if I am wrong...but wouldn't the poison form the FBT eventually kill the fish/crab? I was looking into doing the exact same thing with mine, but thought it would kill them

----------


## frog123ish

if you have good enough filtration and to consistent water changes you shouldn't have a problem, but without any of those things then yes the poison would kill them.

----------


## Hollow

I have a 30 gallon tank (filled 2/3rds of the way up) with 2 filters, and usually 2-3 FBT's.  The FBT basically live on the islands on top.  and the crabs typically live on the bottom, except for when they come up for air.  So I mean, it's a big enough tank, that whatever poison the toad's excrete, it's dilluted enough that it doesn't bother the crabs.  I've had crabs live for over a year in the tank.

----------


## ApxWingman

how often would you need to do water changes for that? I have 2 FBTs and I am currently building a 40g tank, and I would love some crabs...there will be 2 filters in it

----------


## Hollow

honestly i don't change it as often as i should.   Every 1 - 2 months.  

But I recommend making sure there are at least a few different islands for the frogs.  They don't really seem to enjoy being in the water, they almost always choose to be on land.  I did have one however that would actually swim down to the bottom of tank and sit there for a little while at a time. 

But that reason might be why the fish and crabs have survived for so long is because the frogs don't typically spend a ton of time in the water.

----------


## BigBlue83

really??? i have three firebelly toads, and a twenty gaooln set up. Its half land half water and my frogs barely EVER i mean ive seen one (urlacher) on land but that was only feeding time. My frogs choose water over land

----------


## Hollow

yeah i've read a lot of people say their frogs are mostly in the water.  Is it shallow water?  Perhaps they don't like deep water.  Because tank is pretty deep (2/3rds high of water).

----------


## sobo

> yeah i've read a lot of people say their frogs are mostly in the water.  Is it shallow water?  Perhaps they don't like deep water.  Because tank is pretty deep (2/3rds high of water).


Thats really deep, try lowering that water level. If they can see the ground, they will always be in the water because they know its safe. If you wanna make it about 5-6inches deep, with some kind of plants (fake or real) that either float on the top or go to the top that they can hold on to and float on the water. They like to be half on land, half in the water.
Either by holding onto foating plants or sitting on a angled ground.

My toads are always in the water, either in the angled log or floating on the top with the plants. Rarley in the little cave they have on land.

Hope this help!

----------


## DDog

I have my fire bellies in a 10 gallon. It's filled half way with water (note: there are 1-2in of rocks around the bottom) and then there is a floating corner dock. My FBs go in and out of the water, and enjoy sitting on the bottom, or even under the waterfall from their filter. I have a handful of neon tetras and cobra guppies that school around in the tank. While I'm sure it is a little cramped for them, they work as the occasional feeder fish and make good eye candy. On top of that I have 2 mystery snails that keep the place spotless. I havent had any trouble -YET- with the FB toxicity in the water. But I'm also filtering (maybe) 5 gallons of water with a 20 gallon rated filter.
I'd definitely recommend dropping in some small fish, ones that school together though. Worst case, you're out a few bucks if they die.

----------


## Bilbogsl

Hi guys,

This is my frist time on this forum i joined to network with other folk who have firebellied toads. My 13yr old son as a 55 gal twnk set up as an aquaterrium in his room. It has about 6 inches of water and lots of areas where the toads can get out of the water either completely of partially.  He has been doing a fabulous job, so much so, he has had two plattys that have bred over and over again in the tank. Granted, many of the young do not survive but currently he has four .75 cm long pltty babies doing very well and growing. He also has 5 zebra danios, 4 neon tetras and a albino bristle nosed pleco he calls Gandalf!  We recently got a 2inch sailfin pleco whom he called Gollum, (theme going on here) but unfortunately he died yesterday. Not sure if it was the tank and conditions that were at fault or perhaps he was not a great fish to begin with.  We got sucked into buying him from petsmart, we usually go to a smaller pet store that is more specialized. There stock is always in good condition. 

My question....... Should we try sailfin pleco,  (the albino bristle nose has been in the tank nearly 6 months with no problems, the fish have all been in over a year) or should we forget the pleco and go for something more interesting?   Any suggestions?  

This is a kid who really looks after his yank very well. He does partial waater changes every 10-14 days, feeds the toads live crickets at least once per week and 2 of his 4 toads also will eat freeze dried crickets. He also uses blood worms if we can't get him down to buy live crickets. 

Wuld be grateful for any input.  Will try to get a picture of his set up, I think it looks smashing and I love watching the tank and it's inhabitants, it is very cathartic especially after a hectic day. He has ADHD and it is the best therapy you can buy, this is his words! 

Looking forward to learning lots and exchanging views,

With thanks

Sue

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my frist time on this forum i joined to network with other folk who have firebellied toads. My 13yr old son as a 55 gal twnk set up as an aquaterrium in his room. It has about 6 inches of water and lots of areas where the toads can get out of the water either completely of partially.  He has been doing a fabulous job, so much so, he has had two plattys that have bred over and over again in the tank. Granted, many of the young do not survive but currently he has four .75 cm long pltty babies doing very well and growing. He also has 5 zebra danios, 4 neon tetras and a albino bristle nosed pleco he calls Gandalf!  We recently got a 2inch sailfin pleco whom he called Gollum, (theme going on here) but unfortunately he died yesterday. Not sure if it was the tank and conditions that were at fault or perhaps he was not a great fish to begin with.  We got sucked into buying him from petsmart, we usually go to a smaller pet store that is more specialized. There stock is always in good condition. 
> 
> My question....... Should we try sailfin pleco,  (the albino bristle nose has been in the tank nearly 6 months with no problems, the fish have all been in over a year) or should we forget the pleco and go for something more interesting?   Any suggestions?  
> 
> This is a kid who really looks after his yank very well. He does partial waater changes every 10-14 days, feeds the toads live crickets at least once per week and 2 of his 4 toads also will eat freeze dried crickets. He also uses blood worms if we can't get him down to buy live crickets. 
> 
> Wuld be grateful for any input.  Will try to get a picture of his set up, I think it looks smashing and I love watching the tank and it's inhabitants, it is very cathartic especially after a hectic day. He has ADHD and it is the best therapy you can buy, this is his words! 
> ...


please dont mix fish with fire belly toads and also plecos suck the skin of fbts and causing them to released milky poison and the pleco was killed.... please dont mix any fish with fbts it will even try to catch it.

----------


## KittyKat90

Jeromeetabuzo- I had the same type of fish in the same type of set-up with Fire Belly Newts and everyone thrived with out any Deaths. So, since Bilbogsl's fish (besides the Pleco) and frogs seem to be thriving, I think them keeping fish in the tank is fine. I'm pretty sure they were intending on the baby fish to be food, as well.

----------



----------


## sschind

> ive seen one (urlacher)


He was probably hurt and standing on the sidelines :Smile: 

sorry, I couldn't resist.

Go Packers

----------


## sschind

> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my frist time on this forum i joined to network with other folk who have firebellied toads. My 13yr old son as a 55 gal twnk set up as an aquaterrium in his room. It has about 6 inches of water and lots of areas where the toads can get out of the water either completely of partially.  He has been doing a fabulous job, so much so, he has had two plattys that have bred over and over again in the tank. Granted, many of the young do not survive but currently he has four .75 cm long pltty babies doing very well and growing. He also has 5 zebra danios, 4 neon tetras and a albino bristle nosed pleco he calls Gandalf!  We recently got a 2inch sailfin pleco whom he called Gollum, (theme going on here) but unfortunately he died yesterday. Not sure if it was the tank and conditions that were at fault or perhaps he was not a great fish to begin with.  We got sucked into buying him from petsmart, we usually go to a smaller pet store that is more specialized. There stock is always in good condition. 
> 
> My question....... Should we try sailfin pleco,  (the albino bristle nose has been in the tank nearly 6 months with no problems, the fish have all been in over a year) or should we forget the pleco and go for something more interesting?   Any suggestions?  
> 
> This is a kid who really looks after his yank very well. He does partial waater changes every 10-14 days, feeds the toads live crickets at least once per week and 2 of his 4 toads also will eat freeze dried crickets. He also uses blood worms if we can't get him down to buy live crickets. 
> 
> Wuld be grateful for any input.  Will try to get a picture of his set up, I think it looks smashing and I love watching the tank and it's inhabitants, it is very cathartic especially after a hectic day. He has ADHD and it is the best therapy you can buy, this is his words! 
> ...


No to the sailfin pleco, they get way to big.  To big for a 55 gallon full of water certainly too big for one with only 6 inches.  Stick with the Bristlenose.

----------


## sschind

> plecos suck the skin of fbts and causing them to released milky poison and the pleco was killed....


Do you have any evidence to back this up?  It sounds like something you may have read on a website somewhere without any proof of any kind.

Fish with FBs can work if you have adequate filtration and do your water changes.  I'd recommend 25%-30% weekly but that's just me.

----------


## Bilbogsl

Hi Steve,

I think that is why Noah's set up is working so well. He is religious about partial water changes. He watches his toads very carefully checking them over visually every day, things do seem quite balanced.   The bristle nose albina pleco has never been observed near the toads and to be honest, having watched the toads, I would very much doubt that they would tolerate anything sucking on them they would simply get out of the way. The comment about the sailfin pleco being too big we addressed by making the decision to get a small one, he was about 2 inches long and keep him till such a time that his size was an issue for him and the other fellow occupants in the tank at which point our local specialist store would have taken him back and exchanged him for another small one.  I guess, in retrospect, it would be much simpler to get a rubber lipped instead then the size would not be a factor!  Thanks

----------


## bill

> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my frist time on this forum i joined to network with other folk who have firebellied toads. My 13yr old son as a 55 gal twnk set up as an aquaterrium in his room. It has about 6 inches of water and lots of areas where the toads can get out of the water either completely of partially.  He has been doing a fabulous job, so much so, he has had two plattys that have bred over and over again in the tank. Granted, many of the young do not survive but currently he has four .75 cm long pltty babies doing very well and growing. He also has 5 zebra danios, 4 neon tetras and a albino bristle nosed pleco he calls Gandalf!  We recently got a 2inch sailfin pleco whom he called Gollum, (theme going on here) but unfortunately he died yesterday. Not sure if it was the tank and conditions that were at fault or perhaps he was not a great fish to begin with.  We got sucked into buying him from petsmart, we usually go to a smaller pet store that is more specialized. There stock is always in good condition. 
> 
> My question....... Should we try sailfin pleco,  (the albino bristle nose has been in the tank nearly 6 months with no problems, the fish have all been in over a year) or should we forget the pleco and go for something more interesting?   Any suggestions?  
> 
> This is a kid who really looks after his yank very well. He does partial waater changes every 10-14 days, feeds the toads live crickets at least once per week and 2 of his 4 toads also will eat freeze dried crickets. He also uses blood worms if we can't get him down to buy live crickets. 
> 
> Wuld be grateful for any input.  Will try to get a picture of his set up, I think it looks smashing and I love watching the tank and it's inhabitants, it is very cathartic especially after a hectic day. He has ADHD and it is the best therapy you can buy, this is his words! 
> ...


if you want something other than a bn pleco, you could go with otocinclus. they kinda look like siamese algae eaters, however stay small. also, some of the sydontis catfish stay small.

----------

